# please help!!!!!!



## adamgargaro (Mar 4, 2009)

hi all, after spending a few days on the forum from my home pc. i was at work and accessed my account from a work pc, when i got home and tried to get on forum, my i.p address had been blocked. so currently cant access my account from any of my pc's from home, ive managed to get on here on a friends pc. if anyone can help or even an admin i would be very grateful.

thanks adam


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that, and while i cant help with anything, I sincerely home an admin sees this soon! This is never any fun for anyone, and I especially hate to see it happen to new members.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Adam,
I'm very sorry about the problem. I'm digging into it for you, so far I see 3 IP's linked to your name, all 3 functioning ok. I'll keep digging.
SueM


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Did you receive any kind of notice that your account was being banned? 
If not, send a PM from the computer you are on to SueM, Shaggy, or any of the SuperMods. They will be able to help you. I am a mod but I can't unblock IP's, it will have to be done by a SuperMod or Admin.

So sorry this happened to you. If it was a glitch on FF's part, we will get it fixed for you asap.

EDIT: Once again, Sue beat me to the posting. LOL


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well adam..... it looks like the FBI and interpol will soon be knocking at your door... 
hopefully sue or shaggy or one of the others can throw them off your trail...lol
good luck..hope you get fixed up soon.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Strange thing is, none of the 3 IP's he uses are banned or even close to one that is


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

ag:

Delete the ff cookie from your home computer: It should be located at
C:\Documents and Settings\your user name\Cookies

If you cannot find this file you can delete all cookies via your browser but you will need to reenter your username and password the first time you revisit a site.

If the above does not work turn off your popup blocker and try logging onto FF again.

TR


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

lohachata said:


> well adam..... it looks like the FBI and interpol will soon be knocking at your door...
> hopefully sue or shaggy or one of the others can throw them off your trail...lol
> good luck..hope you get fixed up soon.



I was dying laughing at that.


----------



## adamgargaro (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks everyone for trying to help, i have tried deleting the cookies but to no affect. this is the message that comes up from my pcs


Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

adamgargaro said:


> thanks everyone for trying to help, i have tried deleting the cookies but to no affect. this is the message that comes up from my pcs
> 
> Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here


ag: Well shoot!

I am out of easy to implement suggestions.

TR


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

adam,

call tech and ask them to release and refresh your IP address. that should work.

cheers!


----------



## adamgargaro (Mar 4, 2009)

Zakk said:


> adam,
> 
> call tech and ask them to release and refresh your IP address. that should work.
> 
> cheers!


ile give them a bell first thing monday morning and see what they can do 

cheers


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

adamgargaro said:


> ile give them a bell first thing monday morning and see what they can do
> 
> cheers


Or get a new one. Pretty simple


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Adam, which IP is it that you get that notice?


----------



## adamgargaro (Mar 4, 2009)

SueM said:


> Adam, which IP is it that you get that notice?


my i.p is 79.72.20.224


----------

